# british open



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I was hoping to go, but sadly didnt. Was it really good?

I didn't know Ellen had fallen off, and there's me thinking she wore sticky bum jodhpurs, as she's normally so good.
Nevermind, happens to us all. :lol:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

it was great, the shopping was the best part though, and dont forget the chocolate fountain!!


----------

